# Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114 - part 3



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

**Date : Jan 17th 2012
*Location : Munchen Deutsch - Polling hall
*Artist : -Munique- Db / Min-Je Sung, Pf / Junhee Kim, Cl / Jongsun Jang*

Fantastic performance here to. Fine sound.

1th mvt


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvmt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

3th mvt


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

4th mvt


----------

